# Diet and routine for the girlfriend



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, so the deal is that my girlfriend wants to lose a stone in a month.

Now....

I think it's do-able. After seeing Scott drop his weight so quickly, for her who has a sedate lifestyle to date and eats a lot, it should be 'relatively' easy, at least to drop half a stone in a month.

She's currently 10.5 stone @ 5"5, size 10/12. Considering what she eats shes in good shape although has high blood pressure which is why I want her to get into training (she's 24!)

Now, she spent money on a PT before who gave her a diet plan that was around 1k cals a day. I'm going to change it slightly due to the fish meals

It was something like:

Breakfast: Bowl of porridge + raisins

Snack: Nuts + fruit

Lunch: Spicy chicken salad

I'll be giving her pre-workout banana for energy and 100mg caffeine.

Post workout: chicken and rice or ham ommelette or something high protien/ med carbs.

Before bed.....she won't do protein shakes....ideas for this?

Training wise I'll have her follow something the same as what I'm doing but lighter weights. She doesn't want to build muscle, however it will held firm her up and burn cals.

Day 1: Upper

Bench Press

T bar rows

Tricep pull downs

Chins (if she can which I doubt it)

Leg raises (if she can)

If she can't do the last 2 I'll get her on the cycle for 20 minutes while I finish off

Day 2: Lower

Squats

SLDL

Calf raises

15 minute cycling

Day 4: Upper

DB Bench

Seated rows

DB shoulders

Tricep pull downs

Dips (if she can do them, if not bike while I finish off)

Day 5: Lower

Front squats or normal squats

Leg press

Ham curls

Calve raises

Bike 20 minutes while I go hammer some deadlifts

On days off, I'm going to try and encourage her to do some form of CV work and keep eating cleanly. She does call work so is sat down all day and he current diet is around 1.4kcals (when she eats normal food not takeouts) if not when we take out we can have that near enough in a meal @ KFC / McDs / Nandos.

So....

Has anyone got anything else to input on this?

I'm conscious I train at a really hardcore gym that only has 4 other women so I've told her to wear loose clothing to feel less self conscious on that side of things, but don't want to tell her something un-attainable

Thanks all!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Id bin the raisins. Bin the banana (know some may not agree) add some protein into breakfast - like egg whites. Try making shakes into protein pancakes as a good breakfast option. Before bed ..... Cottage cheese ? Sorry for brief reply - am on a train. Also - tell her not to worry about getting bulky. PICK UP THOSE WEIGHTS!!! I lift heavier than a lot of guys in my gym and am in no way bulky - it's almost impossible to accidentally get bulky. ... Takes years of considered consistent training to build a physique. Id also look at some high intensity cardio - less boring and great for metabolism - tabata intervals.

Good luck !!!


----------



## boldster (May 5, 2008)

Tbh it takes a female to the lift 16x the weight us guys lift to even then start getting bulky. NO women can't get big unless taking juice because of the amount do estrogen they make lift as heavy as she can doing compound moves possibly 3x a week don't make thing s complicated for her or long because she will eventually quit, keep her heart rate elevated keep her moving I would also look again at her intake in calories 1000 your body will only function on that let alone what you need to be able to digest the protein anybody consumes burns more calories.

Also remember a pound of fat is the same as a pound of muscle the only difference with a pound of fat to a pound of muscle is that muscle is more dense so to fill the same space as a pound of fat would probably be 2-3 lbs of muscle I am not too sure on the differences on that but lets say 1 pound of muscle is like your fist closed and a 1 of fat is like both your hands cupped.

On cardio go for Interval training you will find you burn lots more calories doing I T than steady state cardio.


----------

